# What is a White Schnauzer/Sheltie considered?



## DaisysMommy (Mar 21, 2008)

This is BamBam....


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Cute Pooch! Love his scruffy fur on his nose


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

A mutt. 

Can I have him? Please.


----------



## DaisysMommy (Mar 21, 2008)

We actually got him because someone took my husband's first Schnauzer mix. And he ended up looking exactly like her. He's a really great dog!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

A Schneltie? or a Sheltzer?? haha, he's adorable!!!


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

How about a schnoutie? Either way, there's probably not an official name for that mix, so you get to make one up. When I'm asked about Dallas' mix, I sometimes tell people she's an overpriced mutt.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh! BamBam is an adorable mutt


----------

